# Dragons: Riders of Berk is now Dragons: Defenders of Berk



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Cartoon Network changed the name on us. 

New season starts September 19, 2013.


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Looks like the first aired dates are bad also. 

Jdg


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

rgr said:


> Cartoon Network changed the name on us.
> 
> New season starts September 19, 2013.


So they're just berking you around, huh?


----------

